# EBC Greens and noise. Help!



## Tech82 (Jan 15, 2010)

So I installed new EBC Green pads on the front and rear of my '08 Rabbit and they were great for about 700 miles. Now they squeal all the time (when on the brakes) unless Im attempting to out brake Lewis Hamilton entering the corners. I did use a 120 grit ball hone on the rotors before installing. Its quite annoying. About to go back to stock pads. What gives?


----------



## toddhought (Jul 13, 2006)

If they're more abrasive pads, they're just gonna be noisy. I do hear that slotted rotors will sometimes help with the noise on upgraded pads, but YMMV. 

I've got Hawk HP+'s on my mkvi gti and it'll stop on a dime and leave change, but they're just loud pads, most likely due to the shape of the pad itself.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Tech82 said:


> I did use a 120 grit ball hone on the rotors before installing.


 Why did you do this? There's only one proper way to resurface rotors, and it's not this way.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Did you put Anti-squeal compound on the back of the pads prior to Install? 

You should also put new rotors on. They are cheap enough to buy and replace with each set of pads


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

OddJobb said:


> Why did you do this? There's only one proper way to resurface rotors, and it's not this way.


The OP prob did that for the final finish after turning. I use the same deal on rotors when the bits get worn, otherwise I use emerycloth to put the finish on.

Anyway, good thing I read this. I used to have Redstuff pads on my passat. TOTAL GARBAGE pads. I got 20k of squeeling mileage out of them. Yes I used the 3m backing plates they give you, yes I used bendix ceramalube on the caliper to pad area. They were fine for about 1000 miles then squeel squeel squeel! Yes they had no brake fade at 120mph and 0 brake dust, but they squeeled like a 3day old pig so bad. I was looking into greenstuff pads, but I guess EBC pads are total GARBAGE for street use. On a track car, yea I would love them. 

Plus a NEW set of OEM from the dealer pads were 63.00. Those redstuff pads were like 83.00. :facepalm:


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> Did you put Anti-squeal compound on the back of the pads prior to Install?
> 
> *You should also put new rotors on. They are cheap enough to buy and replace with each set of pads*


x2 on that!

A few years back, I tried those pads on my '95 MK3 Jetta. I had them on for about 3 months, and then ended up swapping them out. I experienced the same squeal issue, so between that and the amount brake dust they left on my rims, they had to go.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Slimjimmn said:


> The OP prob did that for the final finish after turning. I use the same deal on rotors when the bits get worn, otherwise I use emerycloth to put the finish on.
> 
> Anyway, good thing I read this. I used to have Redstuff pads on my passat. TOTAL GARBAGE pads. I got 20k of squeeling mileage out of them. Yes I used the 3m backing plates they give you, yes I used bendix ceramalube on the caliper to pad area. They were fine for about 1000 miles then squeel squeel squeel! Yes they had no brake fade at 120mph and 0 brake dust, but they squeeled like a 3day old pig so bad. I was looking into greenstuff pads, but I guess EBC pads are total GARBAGE for street use. On a track car, yea I would love them.
> 
> Plus a NEW set of OEM from the dealer pads were 63.00. Those redstuff pads were like 83.00. :facepalm:


Rotors for VW should only be replaced.trying to resurface them in anyway is pointless as is trying to put on any type of 'finish'. Rotors for these cars are usually worn past the minimum thickness specifications when the pads need to be replaced. This is probably why everyone is complaining about issues with new pads. I've run Red Stuff on my GLI for years, and both Green Stuff and Red Stuff on my 95 Golf. No squeal ever.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I put brand new brembo rotors on with my redstuff pads. They were great for about 1000 miles, then squeeled like a pig for the remaining 35k. I learned anything made in the UK is GARBAGE


----------

